# All Day Vape



## Gareth (20/7/14)

Hi Guys 

Being trying to find my favourite all day vape, my best so far is VM VM4. 

So what are your all day vapes?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BillW (20/7/14)

Vm4 or heathers heavenly tobacco


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (20/7/14)

5P Queenside but my stockpile almost finished
Nicoticket Franilla seems to be my next ADV

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (20/7/14)

Craft Vapor Yellow Sub at the moment


----------



## Matuka (20/7/14)

VM4 and a touch of VM Coffee. Evenings - Vanilla & Coffee.


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/7/14)

Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice


----------



## Tom (20/7/14)

Nicoticket H1N1. But there's another good thread for that. Right now I cannot link it from tapatalk. But its the top 5 rotation one  would be great to keep it alive as well, might be useful later on for some kind of best juice 2014


----------



## MurderDoll (20/7/14)

Lately all I have been enjoying is 5 Pawns Grandmaster.


----------



## thekeeperza (20/7/14)

Craft vapor RY4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (20/7/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Craft vapor RY4


Love the new title!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stochastic (20/7/14)

VM Banana cream, 9mg.


----------



## Sir Vape (20/7/14)

Stochastic said:


> VM Banana cream, 9mg.


I love that stuff  Mix a couple drops in with VM4. Nom nom


----------



## Arctus (20/7/14)

Honestly,... Liqua Coffee, (I know, I know), love coffee vapes, have tried a number, even tried making my own with concentrates as well as making my own concentrate from real coffee beans, but I keep coming back to Liqua Coffee, sometimes add a splash of strawberry, nom!


----------



## M4dm0nk3y (20/7/14)

Vape Elixir Beetlejuice - Funny because I didn't like other citrus flavoured juices I tried before (Liqua's Citrus Mix was  for me in my noob days), but man, a high quality vape makes all the difference!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollypop (25/7/14)

VM menthol ice. Nom Nom nom.


----------

